
Caching at Netflix: The Hidden Microservice (2016) [video] - fagnerbrack
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Rzdxgx3RC0Q
======
tuananh
i'm curious. which one netflix is currently using evcache or dynomite
([https://github.com/Netflix/dynomite](https://github.com/Netflix/dynomite)) ?

------
zaphirplane
Whos YouTube channel is this

